# Whose going to school?



## nat (Jan 14, 2008)

Thought I would ask since its a big part of my life! So are you going to school and if so, what are you focusing on? 

I am finishing a B.A. this semester in Liberal Studies and Philosophy (and potentially a minor in history as well). I technically have 1 more year worth of school but I am tired of it all so I am enrolled in two different institutions as a full time student this semester to get it done! Next year I am going on to a teaching program to become a teacher. I want to be the crazy teacher with the tanks of creepy things in the corner. ha ha


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 14, 2008)

does high school count? i got like 2 and a half years before i'm off to college
speaking of teachers......my teacher gave me a 100% het albino columbian red tail boa!!!


----------



## nat (Jan 14, 2008)

sure highschool counts... school comes in many forms... even if you are studing at an ashram why not share ha ha


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 15, 2008)

im a sophomore in highschool. im home-schooled so i get to stay home all day and look after my animals :app


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 15, 2008)

well, lets see, i'm getting 80 in math, 75 in S.S, 80 in Art, and 70 in Planning
semester 1 ends in 2 weeks, and provincials starts in 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 15, 2008)

Currently I'm attending Metropolitan Community College to get all my general education classes out of the way. Then, I'll be transferring to Kansas University Medical School in which I'll be attending for quite sometime until I become a Pediatric Hematologist.


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

wow you have more school than me... right on. What made you want to take that career path?


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 15, 2008)

im going into my5th semester at the college of staten island and my major is undecided for now but I have to change that before this semester is finished. I have no idea what Im going to do.


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

what kinds of courses are you taking right now ? I was like that for the first three years of college... I took sciences, philosophy, history, anthropology, english ha ha. Maybe you will end up like me with a liberal studies degree (as it encompasses all of those topics ha ha)


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 15, 2008)

yea iam also all over the map. Two philo courses, one psych, two business, I finished all my three English that I have to take as of now. Not to sound bitter at all it seems like a big waste of time, Idk.


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

I can see that frustration but honestly, had I NOT spent some time taking courses in everything that interested me, I would be left wondering if I had made the right choice rather than satisfying that curiosity.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

Eye goes 2 skoolz to...I is stoodying 2 b3 a RN. ino


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 15, 2008)

i have many years ahead... applied to college for a 3yr univerisity tranfser and then after transfering ill be at uni for 2 yrs then hopefully get accpted to vet school.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 15, 2008)

nat said:


> I can see that frustration but honestly, had I NOT spent some time taking courses in everything that interested me, I would be left wondering if I had made the right choice rather than satisfying that curiosity.



Very true, its just that I have so much going on now that school really helps to make everything extremely overwhelming.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got accepted to Northwest missouri sate where i will be majoring in Biology: emphesis on zoology


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to the Community College here, and it's my first year(second semester).


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 17, 2008)

Look guys I'm not in school. But I would like to say that I admire everyone of you for doing so. I ruined my young life with drugs. It's too late for me now. So I wish all of you the best. Stay clean and don't end up like me. Cause you'll hate yourself forever someday. You guys make a future for yourselves. I'll be pullin for you. Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 17, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Look guys I'm not in school. But I would like to say that I admire everyone of you for doing so. I ruined my young life with drugs. It's too late for me now. So I wish all of you the best. Stay clean and don't end up like me. Cause you'll hate yourself forever someday. You guys make a future for yourselves. I'll be pullin for you. Good Luck to all of you.


Theres no problem with experimenting though.

Does anyone know of any schools in the tri-state area that one would be able to major in herpetology???


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 17, 2008)

techhousejunkie said:


> Theres no problem with experimenting though.


Sure no probelm I am still experimenting to this day. That's how it all starts.Just be mindful of what your doing. Have fun just be careful. I ruined my chances cause experimenting is all I did. I just don't want to see any of these guys mess up like I did. It all leads to trouble down the road. Nothing worse than a 37 year old addict wishing he had done things differently. But too weak to change. I put my dreams on hold for a Buzz. Now several years later the dreams have faded and the Buzz just doesn't seem so important anymore. Oh hell this post was about School and here I go messing it up. I apologize. I just wanted to say how I admire you guys . So let me just drop this . Sorry guys. I hope you all do well and make something of yourselves.


----------



## boygenius (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm actually not going to school right now but I kinda want to go back for grad school.

I don't know if I really do miss school or if it's the girls.


----------

